# Harburger Berge  ---- Hardtail oder Fully



## EgonDwsw (23. Dezember 2020)

Moin Moin!

Ich bin Wiedereinsteiger und im früheren Leben Besitzer eines Hardtail gewesen. Damals aus Carbon und eher mit Cross-Country-Geometrie und Komponenten ausgestattet und mehr oder weniger als Gravel-Bike genutzt worden. Ein paar Mal war ich auch im Harz und den HaBes. 
Nun will ich mir wieder ein MTB zulegen und die Harburger Berge erkunden und für mich entdecken. Preislich soll es maximal 1800 € kosten und ich würde mich gerne von den HaBe erfahrenen Bikern beraten lassen, ob man für die Trails in den HaBes eher ein Fully oder doch ein Hardtail haben sollte... 

Vielen Dank schon Mal und frohe Weihnachten vorab


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. Dezember 2020)

Geht alles auch mit nem Hardtail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinki (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde für die HaBes ein Fully empfehlen, bei einem Budget von 1800€ aber eher ein gutes Hardtail nehmen


----------



## Dodger79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Entweder das Budget um 350€ erhöhen und ein Giant Trance 3 kaufen oder wie gesagt ein Trail-HT nehmen. Die HaBes sind perfektes Gelände für "Downcountry"-Bikes und das Giant ist so ziemlich das preiswerteste. 

Als HT wäre für mich persönlich das Kona Honzo ganz weit vorne, modern sehr langer Reach aber konservativ recht steiler Lenkwinkel, extrem kurze Kettenstreben klingen nach ziemlich verspieltem Spass bei ausreichend Platz und Stabilität in vergleichsweise doch eher zahmem Gelände. Oder das Budget voll ausschöpfen und was nettes aus Stahl wie das Ragley Big Wig nehmen.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2020)

Moin!

Ich würde ein Fully nehmen. Geht natürlich auch alles mit dem HT. Aber mit meinem fliegenden Teppich bin ich schneller und sicherer unterwegs. Dein Problem dürften nur die absolut leeren Lager sein. Da musst du schauen was es gibt und echte Schnapper sind sehr selten .... Bei deinem Budget wird es eher ein HT.

Welche Größe brauchst du ca.?

Robert


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2020)

MOINSEN. 

Wenn du nur auf den befestigten Wegen dort fahren möchtest reicht nen Hardtail voll kommen aus. Jedoch für die spaßigen Strecken ist ein Fully wirklich besser.


----------



## jab (25. Dezember 2020)

Etwas Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, geht da alles mit dem Hardtail. Und ja, insgesamt auch schneller als mit nem Fully! Auch wenn es inzwischen einige Trails gibt, die damit wenig Spaß machen.
Aber mit einem Fully für 1800 € macht eigentlich gar nichts Spaß wenn es auch mal bergauf geht.


----------



## dorfteich (25. Dezember 2020)

Also Hasselbrack oder Karlsteintrail habe ich schon Leute mit Tracking-Rad gesehen, 
es ist eher die Frage was man persönlich will.
Mein Fully ist bergab über Wurzeln etc eher wie Sofa, beim HT muss man schon mal
aus dem Sattel kommen, dazu habe ich keine Lust.
Und da ich auch mal gerne uphill mache, ist das Gewicht natürlich nicht ganz unwichtig.
Und wenn das Rad noch versenkbare Sattenstütze haben soll, wird das mit 1800 eh nix.

Ich würde entweder richtig einsteigen, also was mit 3k€ oder es eben beim HT belassen.
Mal sehen wer morgen alles so da ist  (10:30 Uhr brrrr)


----------



## JanV (1. Januar 2021)

Stimme Catsoft zu. War selber früher viele mit ein HT unterwegs, heutzutage ganz ungefedert, und wünschte mir damals schon ein fully, heute auch noch. Vielleicht bald mal...


----------



## lauti2 (4. Januar 2021)

Ich hab mir diesen Sommer speziell für die HaBes ein Trail Hardtail geholt. Ich bin der Meinung, alles was es dort an Trails zu fahren gibt, ist mit einem Hardtail absolut machbar und meist sogar spaßiger. 

Die Abfahrten sind auch alle nicht so lange, dass ein Fully Sinn macht um Kräfte zu sparen. Auch lange verblockte und schnelle Passagen bei denen man leicht die Kontrolle verlieren könnte gibt es nicht wirklich. Ein 29" Hardtail mit moderner Geometrie ist da perfekt aufgehoben. Dazu kommen die offensichtlichen Vorteile wie Gewicht, Wartung, Haltbarkeit usw.

Generell würde ich sagen, macht ein (neues) Fully aber auch erst ab einem Budget von 2000€ Sinn. Alles darunter ist meist etwas dürftig Ausgestattet.  

Ich selber fahre ein Orbea Laufey H-LTD und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Für das Budget von 1800€ würde ich mir mal folgende Hardtails ansehen: 

Merida Big.Trail 600
Canyon Stoic 4
Orbea Laufey H10
Radon Cragger 8.0
Vitus Sentier VRS
Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp


----------



## Dav0 (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie der Threadersteller. 

Ich möchte mir wieder ein vernünftiges MTB kaufen, mit dem man maximalen Spaß hat. Dabei ist mein Budget etwas größer - die Schmerzgrenze liegt so bei 3k€ (etwas drüber wäre auch noch nicht schlimm). 

Nun komme ich aus dem Hamburger Osten und stehe vor der Wahl 


ein Enduro-Fully (da hätte ich am meisten Bock drauf, aber ich fürchte das Gelände um Hamburg ist dafür wohl eher ungeeignet, vielleich auch eher was im All Mountain Bereich, oder ist der Unterschied dann doch nicht so sehr groß?)
ein vernünftiges HT (Vorteil - Gewicht / Haltbarkeit / Wartung / Preis)
ein gebrauchtes E-Fully (ich fahre sehr gern auch 2-Takt Mopeds, aber da einfach mal im Wald herum fahren nicht besonders legal ist und für Fußgänger und Tiere auch nicht so mega, vielleicht ne Alternative dazu)

...ich bin hier im Osten früher mit meinem 07er Cube Reaction unterwegs gewesen und das hat schon Laune gemacht...

Vielen Dank schonmal. Viele Grüße

Dav0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (17. Februar 2021)

Wenn Du schon über ein eMTB nachdenkst, kommt ein HT wohl nicht in Frage, 
da man ja auf den Rücken etc rücksicht nimmt und im Alter es bequem schöner ist.
Zumindest ist das die Logik für mich. eBike kommt nur in Frage, wenn der Körper
das nicht mehr mitmacht, HaBe ist alles ohne zu machen wenn man etwas im Training ist.
Alles andere ist für mich 2-Takt-Mofa legal im Wald fahren.

Wie gesagt, wenn zB einer in der Gruppe Probleme mit der Pumpe hat und nicht mithalten kann, 
ist ein eMTB ok, sofern der Hahn nicht aufgedreht wird (bin in so einer Gruppe, passt).

Also würde ich sagen, ein normales Fully mit 120-140mm Federweg und guter Ausstattung, für 3k
bekommt man schon gutes Zeug.
Und den Hasselbrack mit 30kmh runterballen macht schon spass, dass Heck bleibt schön ruhig.

Aber die persönlichen Vorlieben muss jeder für sich vorher abklären, bevor man ein passendes Rad erarbeiten kann.

Ich habe ein Trail-Fully, reicht mir und ich mache eher Strecke und Cardio, also länger mal upHill  , kaum
Sprünge.

Wenn Du noch ein MTB hast, einfach mal herkommen und die Strecken testen.


----------



## Dav0 (17. Februar 2021)

Ahoi, 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich würde mich mal als recht fit (zumindest für meine fast 40 Lenze) einstufen, daher soll es nicht darum gehen, körperliche Unzulänglichkeiten auszugleichen, sondern nur um den Spaß an der Sache. Ich bin da aber auch eher eBike skeptisch eingestellt - hatte aber bisher keine Möglichkeiten das zu testen, daher die Frage nach euren Erfahrungen damit.

Und nein - es ist aktuell lediglich ein klappriges Damenrad mit 3-Gang-Nabenschaltung vorhanden...


----------



## dorfteich (17. Februar 2021)

na kuck, Fit, jung und 3k€ über, da bekommste ein gutes Fully für und passt.
Nur nicht jetzt, die Wartezeiten im Versand sind lang, Fachhandel in HH wohl ungewiss mit der Auswahl.
Zu den Trails hier gibt es auch Videos im Netz, ggf vermittelt das ein Eindruck.
Ich schreibe hier, weil wohne 3km vom Wald entfernt 
Leider ist die Auswahl bei Bergamont, Stevens ohne _e_ sehr dürftig geworden, 
keine Ahnung was das soll, also dürfen die sich nicht wundern, wenn der Versand zunimmt.
Mal sehen wann es nur noch Rennräder mit e gibt ..


----------



## MS1980 (17. Februar 2021)

Ik fahre seid ca 16 Jahren dort immer regelmäßig.  Zum Anfang noch mit nen 17kg Freerider; denn nen Ghost Asx 120mm, denn Simplon Stomp 100mm mit 9,4kg und zuletzt nen Ghost Amr mit 120mm. 

Alles kannst fahren dort, je nach Fitness oder Fahrtechnik . 
Im Grunde ist ein 120er Fully perfekt wenn man auch den X -Trail fahren möchte . 

Nur das kaufen momentan ist doch schwierig, zumindest neue im Laden. 

Ich habe mir jetzt nen 150er Carbon Fully aufgebaut und hoffe damit genau so glücklich zu werden wie mit dem 120er Ghost. 

DIE Harburger Berge sind echt mega und ich finde immer noch neue Trails.  So riesig ist das dort .


----------



## Dav0 (19. Februar 2021)

Danke nochmal für die Anregungen. 

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig eingelesen und unser Gebiet hier scheint ja mehr herzugeben, als ich bisher wahrgenommen habe. Letztlich habe mich für das Fully mit dem 140iger Federweg entschieden. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage woher. Ich dachte ich rufe mal bei Transalp an - einen regionalen Vertrieb zu fördern finde ich ganz gut und warten kann ich auch. 

Ich werde hier mal weiter mitlesen - es scheint sich ja einiges zu entwickeln...


----------

